# yo



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

On most other forums there is a forum just for introducing yourself. this one doesn't have one so i just posted here. well my name is tyler, i'm a reeeal *******, and i love mud. i own a 2000 grizzly 600. mods are in my sig. also, just for fun, i have a little honda recon 250. 

now for sport bikes, i have a yamaha blaster, and once again, just for fun i have a raptor 80. my grizz is in the shop now getting its valves adjusted so i cant get pics. did i mention that i just bought my grizzly? so far i love it. 
thanks everyone, i wont just make this post and dissapear like a lot of people do. 

-Tyler


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Hi tyler, welcome to MIMB. your in the right place if ya like the mud.....enjoy


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Here is the thread ya looking for. Welcome!!

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=93972


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB

We do have a spot but right here is good also. 

Click me


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Pit!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome! On most other forums the search feature blows. However OUR forum has the best search feature you will find. I suggest checking It out :bigok:


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

YO!
And Welcome!


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

welcome man


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

thanks everyone. just got back from camping and riding in the mud


----------

